# Schwinn headbadges



## Dan the bike man (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd like to see everyones Schwinn headbadges, and years they were used, and ball park values. I'm new to collecting these and want to learn more.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 8, 2013)

*excelsior*

View attachment 83328 wish I still had this!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey Dan Schwinn related badges are half of my addiction. Here is half my collection I have to take updated photos. 

Also very excited a complete collection has become available to me and will be buying that soon. 

What badges are you into Dan?  




















Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 8, 2013)

*well shheeettt!!*

Nice!!! That's awesome .. I want !!!!! Haha


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 8, 2013)

WOW! How many badges make up a full set? Is that counting the 50's, 60's ones where they just say Schwinn but different color background (blue, green, black, red, white, etc.)?

Well I have a rollfast badge, but I want to mainly collect as many Schwinn badges as I can. I love all old bikes, but I like Schwinn balloon tire and krates best so I figure I'll collect badges from Schwinns as well. I just bought the 3 old ones Frank71 had on sale here to start off.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 8, 2013)

I have been told 297 but I have a full catalog of all Schwinn related badges. And it shows 320. But there is really no telling. I'm sure someone will chime in with different numbers and better facts. 

With this collection that I may be buying I will have 305. All Schwinn. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 8, 2013)

Well if you will have extras after you buy the collection, and want to sell them, let me know.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 8, 2013)

Will do


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 8, 2013)

*wow*

Which ones are you missing? How many Henderson badges did they have?


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 8, 2013)

5 Henderson that I know of. Missing 48. But these pictures are not updated the collection that I will purchase will take care of those. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 8, 2013)

*Henderson*

Wow! 5?? Pics?


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 8, 2013)

I will go through my pics. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 9, 2013)

*excelsior badge*

For the time being was just gonna use a ribbon excelsior badge, but it would be shweet to use one of the apparently 5 diff Henderson badges!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 9, 2013)

*When were these used?*

Can someone tell me when Schwinn used these? What types of bikes were they on? Thank you. (photo credit frank71)


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 9, 2013)

*pre war post war*

They coulda came on anything. Id say these footed badges would be late prr war into post war. maybe all the way up to 51? Whoever sold the bikes would slap their own badge on it or something like that.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 9, 2013)

fatbar said:


> They coulda came on anything. Id say these footed badges would be late prr war into post war. maybe all the way up to 51? Whoever sold the bikes would slap their own badge on it or something like that.




Cool. I always buy a few of something then learn more about it, lol.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 9, 2013)

*badges*

Like the excelsior badge lol..


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 9, 2013)

This is the only Excelsior badge I need. A tough one to find for sure.


----------



## Aerostrut (Feb 13, 2013)

Do you have this prewar Schwinn badge?  Witte Hardware, St.Louis.  Gary


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 13, 2013)

Not in my current collection. There are so many hardware badges 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 13, 2013)

That's a cool lookin badge


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## catfish (May 22, 2013)

Here's some Schwinn badges.


----------



## catfish (May 22, 2013)

And a few more.....


----------



## kos22us (May 22, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> I have been told 297 but I have a full catalog of all Schwinn related badges. And it shows 320. But there is really no telling. I'm sure someone will chime in with different numbers and better facts.
> 
> With this collection that I may be buying I will have 305. All Schwinn.
> 
> ...


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 4, 2014)

*Revived from the Dead*

I've used this thread as a reference and it deserves to be revived from the dead.

Here are some of my rare ones. 

Beck & Gregg Hardware "Dixie" On my '39 AutoCycle




"Walco Atlanta GA" on my 1941 Schwinn Autocycle




"Walco Atlanta GA" on my 1941 Schwinn Girls




"Southern Speedster" the badge wasn't attached to a bike but I've seen one on a 41 Schwinn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Double Nickle said:


> I've used this thread as a reference and it deserves to be revived from the dead.
> 
> Here are some of my rare ones.
> 
> ...




Now those be some rare badges! V/r Shawn


----------



## bombollis (Jun 20, 2017)

Here's my 1932-33 "Tiger Flyer". It's on a camelback frame, Crank is marked AS 32




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Jun 21, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> Well if you will have extras after you buy the collection, and want to sell them, let me know.



MEE TOOO!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 21, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> *When were these used?*
> 
> Can someone tell me when Schwinn used these? What types of bikes were they on? Thank you. (photo credit frank71)



Late 30''s through the 40's and then into the early fifties.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 21, 2017)

Late 30''s through the 40's and then into the early fifties.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 26, 2017)

vintage2wheel said:


> Hey Dan Schwinn related badges are half of my addiction. Here is half my collection I have to take updated photos.
> 
> Also very excited a complete collection has become available to me and will be buying that soon.
> 
> ...



I love that Dixieland! Very nice Badge! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 26, 2017)

vintage2wheel said:


> Hey Dan Schwinn related badges are half of my addiction. Here is half my collection I have to take updated photos.
> 
> Also very excited a complete collection has become available to me and will be buying that soon.
> 
> ...



 In fact, I love all your Badge! Very nice collection! Barry


----------



## Pauliemon (Jun 26, 2017)

I've got a couple. The Hiawatha is off a 50s CWC. The Excelsior is from a 1950 girls Panther. The others I don't remember.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 26, 2017)

Pauliemon said:


> I've got a couple. The Hiawatha is off a 50s CWC. The Excelsior is from a 1950 girls Panther. The others I don't remember.
> View attachment 487609 View attachment 487610 View attachment 487611 View attachment 487612



All very beautiful Badges! I'm trying to collect all the styles of the Excelsior Badges. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for Bicycle Badges Cash $$$ Paid
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or 
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry
I'm always looking for any cool Badges that catch my eye.


----------



## barneyguey (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (May 20, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> View attachment 999935



Ok fine, Where is the olympic badge I sold you?


----------



## barneyguey (May 20, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> Ok fine, Where is the olympic badge I sold you?



Schwinn Olympic




Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (May 20, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> Ok fine, Where is the olympic badge I sold you?



Thanks man! I love the badge! It's displayed in my type tray with my best and favorite badges.


----------



## Brutuskend (May 20, 2019)

You bet. I'm glad someone got it that appreciates it!


----------



## barneyguey (May 20, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> You bet. I'm glad someone got it that appreciates it!



I think it's beautiful!


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2019)

Here's one I picked up today. C.B. (Red) Klinedinst sold Schwinn bicycles for years.


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 25, 2019)

Here’s one of the earlier Arnold Schwinn badges.


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2019)

Rust_Trader said:


> Here’s one of the earlier Arnold Schwinn badges.
> 
> View attachment 1004190



Beautiful Badge!


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 17, 2020)

I was told Ed Maschek only had 100 of these badges made. I feel fortunate to find a used one to go with my nos copy. Barry


----------



## Two Wheeler (Oct 19, 2020)

Buy BarnyGuey's book on Schwinn head badges. He has the post above mine.


----------

